# Solved: How do i play .rag flies on my mac?



## nastynates

I have many of what I thought were flash games, but I can't seem to find anything that will open the .rag file extension. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Headrush

Where did you get these files?

Sure they are files used with this: http://www.ragsgame.com/Downloads.aspx


----------

